# Detailingworld™ Review - Autoglym Polar Blast Snow Foam



## Cookies

*Introduction*

Hi guys,
Thanks to Mark at Autoglym for sending me the Autoglym Polar Blast for this review. See https://www.autoglym.com/








I'd imagine, most of you, like me, have been using Autoglym products for more years than I care to remember. I can't think of a moment in time where I haven't had a bottle of one of their products in my garage. 
Autoglym has been around since 1965, when they introduced a range of 8 car-care products from their then base at Welwyn Garden City. They expanded their market to Europe and Scandnavia in the late 70s, and then, in 1991 achieved Royal warrants from the Queen mother and the Prince of Wales, with the Queen's Royal warrant being awarded in 2004. There's also an 'Excellent' Trustpilot rating too. That's s story worth telling! Have a look at the 'About Us' section of the website for more detail and a great read - https://www.autoglym.com/about-us 
As we all know, Autoglym has a huge selection of products for the domestic and professional users, split into Bodywork, Wheels and Interior. Their on-line blog section has some fabulous photos of shiny metal!

*The Product*
The 2.5 litre container of Polar Blast arrived last week, in a branded Autoglym box, so I had a fair idea what it was!!!










The branding is simple and stylish, and unmistakably autoglym. I love the coloured square which is specific to the product. Polar Blast is a thin, clear liquid, with a chemical scent, something akin to an APC smell. The container is a miniature version of a 5l container, with a handle on top for ease of use. 
The rear label has comprehensive detail regarding the product, application instructions, and health and safety data.










The bottle says:-

Polar Blast is a snow foam that can be applied using a pressure washer or foam gun. Covering the entire vehicle exterior with a magnificent blanket of foam ensures none of the surfaces are missed in the cleaning process. The foam clings to paintwork longer than regular shampoos to gently loosen and lift dirt. This reduces the risk of scratches and swirl marks that can be caused by a sponge or wash mitt when agitating heavy contamination on your paintwork. Its pH neutral formulation will not remove any existing layers of polish or wax.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.autoglym.com/catalog/product/view/id/191/s/polar-blast/category/168/

_ Polar Blast is a snow foam available in a 2.5 litre which can be applied using a pressure washer or foam gun as a pre-wash stage. It covers the vehicle in a rich blanket of foam that clings to paintwork to gently loosen dirt and heavy soiling prior to shampooing.

This reduces the risk of scratches and swirl marks caused by a sponge or wash mitt moving over heavy contamination. Polar Blast can be used instead of a shampoo as long as the vehicle isn't heavily soiled, just be sure to rinse the vehicle with water first to remove the top layer of dirt.

Its pH neutral formulation will not remove any existing layers of polish or wax.

*How to use this product*
Before you start, check that the bodywork and wheels are cool to the touch and out of direct sunlight.
Polar Blast can be used at various dilutions depending on the density of foam desired. A good starting point is 100ml product to 500ml water in your foaming bottle. Adjust foam gun settings as required to increase or reduce foam.
Spray Polar Blast onto the vehicle, starting at the bottom, ensuring all exterior surfaces are covered, including glass and wheels.
Leave Polar Blast time to dwell and loosen dirt for up to 10 minutes, although do not allow it dry on.
Finally, rinse thoroughly from the bottom up. _

*The Method*

I think all of us have a fair idea how to use a snow foam, but to be sure I followed instructions, dilution rates in particular, I had a good read of the bottle and website to be sure!!!
So, I took the advice on the bottle and used their recommended starting point of 100ml product to 500ml water in my foam lance bottle (600ml in total).



















The starting point, a very dirty DS3….









Thick layer of foam applied. 









At 11.50…. leave for 10 minutes.









So, nothing else for it!!!









Foam moving nicely down the panels, but also clinging nicely to soften the dirt.
This was immediately before I rinsed, at the 10 minute mark.









Rinsed









And the panel after rinsing









Now, here's a little swipe test I did before and after foaming.








The pic really doesn't show the difference between the before and after. So, I thought I'd run the test again, this time on my very dirty work Focus.









Swipe taken from front nearside lower door.









Car foamed, and left to dwell for 10 minutes exactly.









After rinsing









And the swipe 'after-foam.'









Much clearer in that image how well it has worked.

*Price*

Autoglym Polar Blast is available to purchase directly from the Autoglym website at https://www.autoglym.com/catalog/product/view/id/191/s/polar-blast/category/168/. It's also widely available at a number of UK retailers in store and on-line.

Polar Blast is available in 2.5 litre containers only, and the price is £16.99. There's a £4.99 fixed rate delivery charge, but for all orders over £50, delivery is free.

*Would I use it again?*

I absolutely would. On my wife's DS3, it was very effective at softening the grime attached to the paintwork. It created a nice thick foam at the suggested dilution rate, and remained on the panel throughout the 10 minute dwell time. As a part of a pre-wash routine, it has been very effective.

*Conclusion*

There are a number of other Snow Foam comparisons and tests on DW, which test the various snow foam dilutions, pre-rinses etc etc. For this review, I followed the instructions to the leter to see if it worked well as intended.
For me, it's a really good, effective product. As a bonus, it's pH neutral, and Autoglym states that it won't diminish any existing protection on your vehicle. 
I liked it and would happily use it again. 
As always, thanks for taking the time to read.
Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

